# Wilson Watt Puppy's 5.1



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi all.

I am new to this site, so all your help and suggestions will be much appreciated. Also remember that English is not my first Language.

I recently bought a set of Wilson Watt Puppy’s 5.1. This is the most I have ever paid for speakers. As you Gents know the Puppy’s are 4 Ohm speakers. My equipment consist of the following. Musical Fidelity F19&F24(600 watts rms in 4 Ohm) Nakamichi PA7 ( +- 400 watts rms in 4 Ohm) and a Plinuis 8150 doing 234 watts rms in 4 Ohms. I have search the net to find out how much power the Puppy’s can handle? But could not find anything. Is there anyone out there that knows the max power the Puppy’s can handle? Also what Amplifier would you guy’s recommend I use, in the list I provided?

Your help in this matter will be Highly Regarded.

Regards

Jacques


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jacques13 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am new to this site, so all your help and suggestions will be much appreciated. Also remember that English is not my first Language.
> 
> ...


Wow. Those are some fantastic Speakers you got there. The Musical Fidelity's should have no problem driving the Watt Puppies. Even the Plinius should have no problems as well.

Given you have quality Amplification, I would not be too concerned about how much more power they could possibly handle. Unless, you are using a huge Room and feel you are running out of headroom.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Wow. Those are some fantastic Speakers you got there. The Musical Fidelity's should have no problem driving the Watt Puppies. Even the Plinius should have no problems as well.
> 
> Given you have quality Amplification, I would not be too concerned about how much more power they could possibly handle. Unless, you are using a huge Room and feel you are running out of headroom.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi Jungle Jack

Thank you Sir. Like I said, all of this is still very new to Me. I have never owned any Hi End Audio like this before. The reason why I wanted to know this, is because I don’t want to blow a woofer, mid, tweeter by putting too much power on them. I know that you can never have too much power. LOL

My room is not very big, it’s about 7m by 4m. I also bought a set of Transparent Music wave Super 5170 XL speaker cable, hope that this will improve the sound? I am currently working in Darfur, Sudan and will only be back home to test these puppy’s by the end of January. Want to get as much info as possible before I start her up

Regards

Jacques


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jacques13 said:


> Hi Jungle Jack
> 
> Thank you Sir. Like I said, all of this is still very new to Me. I have never owned any Hi End Audio like this before. The reason why I wanted to know this, is because I don’t want to blow a woofer, mid, tweeter by putting too much power on them. I know that you can never have too much power. LOL
> 
> ...


Jacques,
Are you with Médecins Sans Frontières? Only reason I am asking that is due to the difficulty to get Sudan.
For something being new to you, you are definitely making up for lost time by procuring one of the finest Speakers in the World.

As for the Cables, I am not really sure how much of a difference they will make. And in truth, with Transparents using a Box containing Filters and so forth, it could actually change the Sound Quality. This could be in a negative way possibly. Or it could be in a pleasing way. Regardless, many folks who own Systems that cost well into the hundreds of thousands of Dollars would not use another Cable. This includes Bob Ludwig who is considered one of the finest if not the finest Mastering Engineers in the World.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Wilson Watt Puppy has a sensitivity of 92dB/1w/1m and Wilson recommends a minimum of 7 watts per channel. It would depend on their environment how much more than that might be needed. Perhaps more important than how much power is what kind of power as they are very revealing of any unit's weaknesses.


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Jacques,
> Are you with Médecins Sans Frontières? Only reason I am asking that is due to the difficulty to get Sudan.
> For something being new to you, you are definitely making up for lost time by procuring one of the finest Speakers in the World.
> 
> ...


Hi Jungle Jack.

No I am not with Medicines Sans Frontiers, but I know the Company very well. I am working for Supreme Food Services. We supply Food to all United Nations Peace keepers in Darfur, Sudan. I have seen allot of people using the Transparent cables with the Watt Puppy's, even my mate was using them on his Watt Puppy's that I bought. What I will do is experiment with some normal cable and the Transparent cable and see which works best, thanks for that info.

Regards

Jacques


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

jackfish said:


> The Wilson Watt Puppy has a sensitivity of 92dB/1w/1m and Wilson recommends a minimum of 7 watts per channel. It would depend on their environment how much more than that might be needed. Perhaps more important than how much power is what kind of power as they are very revealing of any unit's weaknesses.


Hi jackfish.

Yes I saw the specifications on the internet. I just thought it would be interesting to know, what the Maximum Power handling is? I also saw on the net some guy putting some Krell mono blocks( I Think) of 900 watts rms in 8 Ohm, 1800 watts rms in 4 Ohm on the Puppy's. and according to him the Puppy's had the most Powerful and deepest tight bass He has ever heard. He said that He never heard the Puppy's play music like that before.
WOW, now that is allot of power and I am sure He didn’t even use a quarter of that power.

Regards

Jacques


----------



## domwilson (Oct 31, 2010)

I think this is the manual for them... http://www.wilsonaudio.com/pdf/manual_wp5.pdf


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

domwilson said:


> I think this is the manual for them... http://www.wilsonaudio.com/pdf/manual_wp5.pdf



Hi domwilson
You are absolutely correct. Thanks for the manual, it will come in very handy.:clap:

Regards

Jacques


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jacques,
What Version of the Watt Puppy do you have? As they have been making them for close to 20 years, there have been many revisions. All are fantastic. It is just some are slightly more difficult to drive than others.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Jacques,
> What Version of the Watt Puppy do you have? As they have been making them for close to 20 years, there have been many revisions. All are fantastic. It is just some are slightly more difficult to drive than others.
> Cheers,
> J


Hi Jungle Jack.

I dont know what version they are, all I know, is that these ones were born in 1996. So they are 15 years old. Hope this helps?

Regards

Jacques


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jacques13 said:


> Hi Jungle Jack.
> 
> I dont know what version they are, all I know, is that these ones were born in 1996. So they are 15 years old. Hope this helps?
> 
> ...


Jacques,
Judging by the age, you have the Watt Puppy Series 5. Here is a Review from Stereophile which includes a very in depth set of Measurements: http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/477

The Speakers go down to 2.4 Ohms so you are definitely going to need a high current Amplifier to get the most out of them. Personally, I think the most cost effective choice would be the Aragon 8008bb. These can be found on Audiogon for around $1300. The bb Model uses dual Toroidal Transformers and has twice the Filter Capacitance as the 8008ST. The 8008bb is truly comparable to $5000 Amplifiers when it comes to power and low impedance stability.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Jacques,
> Judging by the age, you have the Watt Puppy Series 5. Here is a Review from Stereophile which includes a very in depth set of Measurements: http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/477
> 
> The Speakers go down to 2.4 Ohms so you are definitely going to need a high current Amplifier to get the most out of them. Personally, I think the most cost effective choice would be the Aragon 8008bb. These can be found on Audiogon for around $1300. The bb Model uses dual Toroidal Transformers and has twice the Filter Capacitance as the 8008ST. The 8008bb is truly comparable to $5000 Amplifiers when it comes to power and low impedance stability.
> ...




Hi Jungle Jack.

Thanks for all the info. You are right the Puppy’s are the version 5’s. My mate, that I bought them from did do the Puppy tale upgrade some time ago . That’s why it’s the 5.1’s

That Aragon 8008bb amplifier sure looks like a Monster:clap:.Very powerful indeed, I like the twin transformers.:T Will look into it. For now I am going to have to settle, with what I have, I am sure the Nakamichi PA7 MK2 that I have will olso drive them quite well, it is Nelson Pass Disigne after all, my amp is near mint condition and can do 1250 watts rms in 2 Ohm’s one chanel driven? And I am sure the Musical Fedility will aso be 2 Ohm stable? I cant find anything on the net for the Musical Fedility, did find the manual. But it does not say allot. Also shipping from the US with a 77 pound Amplifier will be most expensive, But I will look into it. Maybe it’s a good thing that I am single. See a lot of members are complayning about their wifes moaning about this sickniss We have. Well atleast it keeps us out of the Pub’s(Bar) ,streets and keeps us in the house listening to our favourite Cd’s. Don’t know why they still complaining?? I forgot to mention, We in South Africa use 240volts not 110 volts like in the US, so buying a amp over there might not work unless you can manually unjust the 110 to 240

Regards

Jacques


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jacques,
The Nakamichi you have is a true classic. This was Nelson Pass at the peak of his powers. His Stasis Designs were/are truly groundbreaking. Therefore, there ain't no shame in your game.... (forgive the American colloquialism)

Also, I am pretty sure Nelson Pass's current Company Pass Labs makes 240 Volt Amplifiers for the Overseas Market. They are wonderful Amplfiiers as well. I would also see what John Curl Designed Parasound Amplifiers might be available in SA. Not all Parasounds are Designed by Curl, but the ones that were are excellent and usually far less expensive than Pass Labs. What matters is that you have World Class Speakers. Speakers and the Room itself make the biggest impact in terms of Sound Quality by far.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Jacques13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Jacques,
> The Nakamichi you have is a true classic. This was Nelson Pass at the peak of his powers. His Stasis Designs were/are truly groundbreaking. Therefore, there ain't no shame in your game.... (forgive the American colloquialism)
> 
> Also, I am pretty sure Nelson Pass's current Company Pass Labs makes 240 Volt Amplifiers for the Overseas Market. They are wonderful Amplfiiers as well. I would also see what John Curl Designed Parasound Amplifiers might be available in SA. Not all Parasounds are Designed by Curl, but the ones that were are excellent and usually far less expensive than Pass Labs. What matters is that you have World Class Speakers. Speakers and the Room itself make the biggest impact in terms of Sound Quality by far.
> ...


Hi Jungle Jack.

Thank you so much for all the amp advice, I know that we have Parasound in S.A. Will see if I can get something a little stronger than the Nakamichi. But first I would like to test the Puppy's with the Nak, who knows maybe I will be Surprised by its performance.

The other question I do have is cd players. What will be a good choice for a cd player? I currently have a Naim cd5i and a Nakamichi md10. The Nakamichi has an excellent dac onboard, but I feel it won’t be suited to go with the Puppy's. What do you think about the Naime cd5i? And what cd player do you recommend I get?

Once again, thank you so very much for all the advice, I find it truly very helpful. It’s really much appreciated.

Regards

Jacques


----------

